# teich aus (natur-)steinen mauern



## blumenterroristin (23. Juli 2009)

hallo liebe wissenden, wir haben ein haus mit einem nicht allzu grossem garten gekauft. wir möchten gerne für uns und unseren langen rattenschwanz:beeten:beeten:beeten an die terasse einen kleinen teich nach art eines "planschbeckens" ca. 3 x 4 meter in die erde bauen. der gesamte teich, soll mit natursteinen (polygonal) oder kiesel ausgemauert werden. es soll eine flachzone oder treppenzone sein, die dann in ein becken mündet werden. ungefähr so nur kleiner:
http://www.zebau.at/Images_pool/Badeteich_aus_Naturstein_und_mit_Laerchenterrasse.html
wie könnte sich der aufbau gestalten wie und wo würde ein filter integriert? mein mann behauptet, dass würde nicht dicht werden. ich brauche als informationsträgerin durchschlagende argumente.


----------



## T.I. (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: teich aus (natur-)steinen mauern*

Hallo und Herzlich Wilkommen blumenterroristin,
vorstellen könnte ich mir das ganze nur so, dass man vorher alles per Stahl-Beton (also incl. Armierung) betoniert und in diese Wanne dann eine Lage Vlies, auf das Vlies eine Teichfolie, darauf wieder Vließ und darauf dann die Platten legen und verfugen. Warum der Stahl-Beton? Da sich der Boden bewegt würde alles sonst viel zu schnell auseinanderbrechen, die scharfen Kanten der Platten, bzw. der Ausfug-Masse können dann durch weitere Erdbewegungen auch die Folie beschädigen und ein Loch wäre bei dieser Bauweise absolut nicht zu empfehlen.

Der Filter sollte dann per Schwerkraft durch einen Bodenablauf und Skimmer 'abgesaugt' werden und dann in eine extra Filterkammer münden. Zum Thema Filter sollten dann aber noch die Experten was dazusagen.

Ich glaube du wärst mit deinem Thema im Schwimmteich Forum besser aufgehoben.

Vielleicht gefällt dir auch sowas?
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21392
Wobei das wohl bei so einer geringen Größe wohl nicht so gut ist.

Gibt's Bilder des Gartens?


----------



## pflanzen exklusiv (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: teich aus (natur-)steinen mauern*

Hallo Blumenterroristin ,

Ich habe mir vor einigen Jahren auch einen Teich gebaut und mit Naturstein( Grauwacke bzw. Kalkstein ausgemauert. Als Mörtel habe ich nur Trasszement verwendet.
Nachdem ich den Teich befüllt habe , war dei Farbe des Wassers grau.
Ich dachte, laß die Filteranlage mal nen paar Tage laufen, dann wird das wasser schon klar. Das Wasser wurde etwas klarer, doch die Kalkablagerungen hatte ich auf allen Steinen.
Dann habe ich den gesamten Teich abgesaugt, und dachte, damit habe ich Ruhe.
Nach ca. 14 Tagen, wieder das gleiche Spiel, und der Filter war komplett zu.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn ; Es hat 1 Jahr gedauert, bis sich alles eingespielt hat,
In Zukunft würde ich nur noch im Trockenmauerverfahren bauen und würde auch nur noch Steinmaterial , wie Granit oder Basalt verwenden, obwohl das ein recht massiver Preisunterschied ist.
Mittlerweile sind meine Wasserwerte o.k. , und es sieht auch ganz nett aus.
Schau Dir selbst die Bilder an.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## blumenterroristin (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: teich aus (natur-)steinen mauern*

danke, das ist ja schon mal was. hat mein mann natürlich gleich gewusst... 
der garten ist lang und schmal mit einem halb verfallenem fachwerkhäuschen am ende. er ist total verwildert und zugewachsen. der garten soll sich in rasen  gemüse- und blumengarten und eben planschteich gliedern....
 wir werden erst in zwei/drei wochen einziehen und müssen parallel das ganze haus sanieren. das haus und der garten haben gestaltungspotenzial, welches durch die vorabinfos besser im kopf reifen kann. dabei sind wir offen und dankbar für jegliche alternativen und gestaltungsideen (küche und bad werden z.b. aus fundsachen gestaltet, nur die technik kommt aus dem baumarkt:smoki), da wir das vorhaben ja auch finanziell nach und nach heben müssen. also etwas geduld mit uns 
wenn wir angekommen sind folgen ein paar fotos.
habe irgendwo gelesen, dass der beton/gemauerte teich drei-bis viermal gefüllt und abgelassen werden muss, damit das wasser klar wird.


----------



## Bebel (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: teich aus (natur-)steinen mauern*

Hallo Blumenterroristin

Ich habe für meinen Teich (Folienteich) Natursteine verwendet und zwar Ibbenbürener Sandstein, da der nicht so Kalkhaltig ist. 

Wenn man bei einem Steinbruch in der Nähe anruft, können die einem in der Regel sagen ob der Stein für Teiche geeignet ist.

Ein grösseres Problem stellt sicher der Mörtel zwischen den Steinen dar, der kann sich ungünstig auf die Wasserwerte auswirken (wichtig wenn Ihr Fische im Teich haben wollt).
Soweit ich weiß, sollten gemauerte Teiche oder Teiche aus Beton immer gestrichen werden - aus eben diesem Grund.

Natursteinmauern im Teich sollten ein gutes Fundament unter der Teichfolie haben z.B. Beton, dann eine Fließauflage auf dem Beton, unter der Teichfolie und dann eine Fließauflage unter der Mauer, auf der Teichfolie.  (ich hoffe ich habe das verständlich genug geschrieben?)

Statt Mörtel sollte dann Lehm oder Ton verwendet werden.

Das sind jetzt alles Infos die ich gelesen habe, als ich mich mit meinem Teichbau beschäftigt habe, vielleicht wissen andere mehr.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## Annett (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: teich aus (natur-)steinen mauern*

Hallo "blumenterroristin", wie wäre es denn mit einem normalen Vornamen für uns? 
Ist doch irgendwie viel netter, als so ein Nickname. 


Da Du scheinbar noch ziemlich unbeleckt bezüglich Teichbau bist, hilft nur eins: Lesen, lesen, lesen und Bildchen in den Galerien/Beiträgen anschauen.

Die Fachbeiträge kannst Du Dir auch ausdrucken und offline lesen, falls das angenehmer für Dich ist.


----------



## blumenterroristin (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: teich aus (natur-)steinen mauern*

danke anett, die bestimmt auch mal unbeleckt war...ist mir gerade bei deinem beitrag aufgefallen, dass man hier seinen vornamen nutzt. wenn ich über die suchfunktion etwas gefunden hätte, bräuchte ich keinen faden öffnen, vielleicht hast du die passenden links? dann bitte den faden löschen.
ist aber auch nicht der sinn eines lebendigen forums.
bilder habe ich genug gesehen, ich möchte aber wissen was die leute darunter haben und wie es sich bewährt.:friede


----------



## Annett (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: teich aus (natur-)steinen mauern*

Hi.

ähm, das Blaue im Beitrag sind die Links zum Anklicken.....

Und ja, vor einigen Jahren war ich genauso unbeleckt und wurde ebenfalls auf Fachbeiträge und Suchfunktion hingewiesen.
Was ist denn daran so verkehrt? 

Vielleicht hast Du Glück und jemand kaut Dir die Grundlagen des Teichbaus (wird recht umfangreich) Brocken für Brocken vor - ansonsten versuchs halt einfach mit den Links und lesen. 

Es geht nicht darum, dass der Faden nicht gewünscht ist, aber etwas Eigeninitiative kann man m.M.n. schon an den Tag legen.
Vor allem wenn man 





> als informationsträgerin durchschlagende argumente


braucht. 
Du möchtest doch sicherlich auch verstehen und weitergeben können, wieso dieses oder jenes so und nicht anders geht/fkt., oder? 
Zumindest bei den Diskussionen hier daheim waren einleuchtende Begründungen meist sehr hilfreich. 

Schönes WE und viel Erfolg.

Übrigens: Der Hinweis auf die Suchfunktion steht in der Signatur und damit unter (fast) jedem meiner Beiträge. Das war nicht direkt auf Dich gemünzt, aber der Schuh scheint ja zu passen.

EDIT:
Hier doch noch Links zu einigen Mörtel/Stein-Teichen:
Vespabesitzer + Problem danach
City-Cobra ab ca. Seite 4 gehts mehr um den Teichbau.
expresser (noch im Bau)

Mehr fallen mir auf Anhieb leider nicht ein...


----------



## Vespabesitzer (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: teich aus (natur-)steinen mauern*



pflanzen exklusiv schrieb:


> ....
> Dann habe ich den gesamten Teich abgesaugt, und dachte, damit habe ich Ruhe.
> Nach ca. 14 Tagen, wieder das gleiche Spiel, und der Filter war komplett zu.
> Lange Rede kurzer Sinn ; Es hat 1 Jahr gedauert, bis sich alles eingespielt hat,
> ...



Hallo Thomas,..  

Das lässt mich ja wirklich hoffen   
Du hast ja anscheinend auch ein Kalksteinwerk vor der Türe ?!
Deine Kalksteine sehen fast so aus wie meine (meine sind aus Wülfrath),.. und ich hatte ebenfalls (wie von Annett richtig "gespeichert ;-)
Wasserprobleme,..

welchen PH Wert hattest du denn damals,.. und wieviel m^3 oder Tonnen Steine hast du denn im Teich ??

Ich hätte vor einem Jahr (ja,.. so lange ist es schon her ) auch nicht gedacht, dass ein paar Steine so die Wasserwerte und
Pflanzen beeinflussen können.

mfG. Micha
(PS: für meinen Rand (über Wasser) werde ich demnächst noch weitere Ruhrsandsteine kaufen )


----------

